# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Mike - Dorian !!

## mando

does anyone have any pics of mike francois and dorian comparing back poses ??? ...... i think flex did a shoot a couple of years ago!?..... :Strong Smiley:   :Devil:

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## vector

I don't think they play in the same field. Dorian is much more massive than mike but I prefer mike cause he looks more healthy, more real.

----------

